# Calico??



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

I have seen a few "Calico" morphs around, but can't find much info on this "new" morph. Is it me or is this another name for Enigma? All I can find is it is a dominant morph that enhances..... sounds strangely familiar to me. Any of you guys have any idea?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

MrMike said:


> I have seen a few "Calico" morphs around, but can't find much info on this "new" morph. Is it me or is this another name for Enigma? All I can find is it is a dominant morph that enhances..... sounds strangely familiar to me. Any of you guys have any idea?


Calico is not a Enigma it's all in the eyes : victory: .You won't get much info on them coz for once it's not a yanks morph.It's strong hold is in mainland Europe so info is't likely to be in English.And in mainland they mainly go by the name of W&Y-aka-White & Yellow not a very invetive name IMO for a prime morph.They are or seem to act dominant however there has been some interesting offspring coming out of the line.There offspring are expressing black eyes,a dominant striping down the spine,and colourless heads though they still have spotting. 

Calico.









Enigma.


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

: victory:well that is quite an education for us all


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

as Gazz says  
There may be more info on LivingArtGeckos as they're breeding them as are gekkogalaksen


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

gazz said:


> Calico is not a Enigma it's all in the eyes : victory: .You won't get much info on them coz for once it's not a yanks morph.It's strong hold is in mainland Europe so info is't likely to be in English.And in mainland they mainly go by the name of W&Y-aka-White & Yellow not a very invetive name IMO for a prime morph.They are or seem to act dominant however there has been some interesting offspring coming out of the line.There offspring are expressing black eyes,a dominant striping down the spine,and colourless heads though they still have spotting.


Cheers mate, seems I may need to learn some more languages 



SleepyD said:


> as Gazz says
> There may be more info on LivingArtGeckos as they're breeding them as are gekkogalaksen


Aye, I saw a few on LivingArtGeckos, thats what prompted my thinking


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

MrMike said:


> Aye, I saw a few on LivingArtGeckos, thats what prompted my thinking


did a quick hunt through as I remembered this cropping up before 
white & yellow (calico) genetics - GeckoForums.net
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/211754-morph-identifacation-help.html
I wouldn't mind one or two of these ones though  ~ MACULARIUSweb, Bluetail calico leopard gecko


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

personally i still think enigmas look best lol...cant wait untill i get one next year :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

SleepyD said:


> did a quick hunt through as I remembered this cropping up before
> white & yellow (calico) genetics - GeckoForums.net
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/211754-morph-identifacation-help.html
> I wouldn't mind one or two of these ones though  ~ MACULARIUSweb, Bluetail calico leopard gecko


Ahh, it all falls into place now, I had forgotten about the blue tails. Another one to add to the list.....


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

MrMike said:


> Another one to add to the list.....


 lol I've given up making a list ~ it got tooooo big :lol2:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

SleepyD said:


> lol I've given up making a list ~ it got tooooo big :lol2:


:lol2: I know that feeling


----------

